# Injen intake for the 2.5



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone used a Injen intake on the 2.5? I have a p-flo intake but thinking about getting a cold air intake.


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

sleeper247 said:


> Has anyone used a Injen intake on the 2.5? I have a p-flo intake but thinking about getting a cold air intake.


 I haven't used one personally, but a friend did on his car and got a CEL without a MAF insert


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

imo, keep the neuspeed... it does the job...


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yea I decided to keep it. Just wish they used the type of filter that you could just rinse with water. Does anyone know the size of the filter? I wen to autozone and got one but it was to small and the rubber part that slips in is to short.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

It's a 3in...I think.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Its not 3". I ordered one online and it did not fit. I went to the parts store and they had a universal one that had inserts for you to adjust the size but the rubber part that slips on was to short.


----------



## 1poynt8tee (May 26, 2010)

Moot point since you decided against buying one, but I bought and installed one and it has been trouble free for me. It's a one piece intake, so no need for MAF insert because it has a small tube re directing air around the MAF element. No CEL for me (2007).

Anyhow, good luck finding a new filter, my 2.5 sounded more aggressive when I had a short ram oddly


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

email the manufacture and ask them the filter size.


----------



## yeahitsme157 (Sep 23, 2008)

I know you decided against getting the injen intake just wanted to say i love mine and have had 0 problems with it since i got it, even made my car sounds a little more aggressive.

Also if i'm not mistaken the p-flo uses a 4" cone. If you decide to get a new intake however abd racing makes an intake that can be changed from a short ram to a cold air if thats something that might interest you.


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

The maf is a little over 3" OD. When you buy the filter, you need to find one that is 3" ID.

Sent with the information provided from an electronic device.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ended up just getting a recharge kit and cleaned the filter. I might get another filter when I moved down to CA. just so I can swap it out.


----------

